

Ask HN: what's your favourite startup/agency Christmas greeting? - stevejalim

Hi all<p>An agency I work with has just launched its 2011 online 'Christmas card' for clients and friends. It's a lot of fun (I'll post a link to it in the comments), but got me thinking: how do startups (and other agencies) have a bit of fun with their holiday greetings? Good examples welcome!<p>Steve
======
eustatius
An agency my partner worked for did "Jumpers for Shelter" last year: employees
hand-knitted or hand-accessorized a jumper, which was then auctioned along
with some bling donated by clients (kitchen knives, computer games,
jewellery). All money from the eBay auction went to Shelter.

[http://en-gb.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.175361102491973.4...](http://en-
gb.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.175361102491973.43425.167375409957209&type=1)

------
benrmatthews
Mint Digital (based in London) did a great one a few years ago.

I got sent a moleskine which had the words "Amicus Menthae" embossed in it.

If you google the phrase, you get this website: <http://amicusmenthae.com/>

An image of the moleskine is also there if you're interested.

------
RoryMacDonald
Here's one we did this year: <http://monsters.partizan.com/>

------
stevejalim
Here's the 2011 one from all of us at Torchbox: <http://sing.torchbox.com>

(Yes, this is a pretty gratuitous plug, I know, but it's fun. See the FAQs
link for how we built it).

~~~
stevejalim
Here's what we did the year before: <http://vimeo.com/17915496>

------
thesash
This one's awesome: teehan+lax recreated their logo by painting the partners
blue

<http://www.teehanlax.com/holiday2011/>

~~~
eustatius
You really need to do a "Making of" video for that sort of thing. It's nice
having both the e-presence and the physical Christmas card to send (or to have
already sent out) to clients.

